# Mail verschicken klappt nicht (Debian)



## Johannes7146 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab Debian auf meinem Sever installiert und möchte von Dort aus Mails verschicken und empfangen können.

Habe also Postfix installiert und versucht wiefolgt eine Mailzuverschicken

```
mail user@domain.tld -s Subject
```

Darauf hin kam die Meldung das der befehl "mail" nicht bekannt ist.
danach habe ich xmail installiert

```
apt-get install xmail
```

nun kennt er den Befehl mail allerdings bleibt er beim verschicken hängen.
wenn ich nun wieder 

```
mail user@domain.tld -s Subject
```
versuche, dann springt der "Curser" eine Zeile tiefer alsob auf eine Rückmeldung oder so gewartet wird.
Allerdings passiert danach nicht mehr viel. wenn ich dann strg+C drücke kommt die Fragestellung ob ich das versenden der Mail abbrechen möchte.

```
(Interrupt -- one more to kill letter)
```
Drücke ich dann nochmal Strg+C bricht er ab.

Jemand ne Idee? Hab noch nicht sehr Viel Ahnung von Mailservern/Linux, nur so die Grundlagen.


----------



## Navy (7. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du einen Body an ndie Mail hängst?


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Januar 2009)

sollte erstmal nur ne Testmail sein, boddy sollte leer sein, aber das muss doch auch ohne klappen


----------



## Culebra (8. Januar 2009)

Das Mailkommando, so wie Du es verwendest, funktioniert interaktiv. Wenn Du das auch willst, kannst Du den Mailtext einfach eingeben und beendest die Eingabe mit einem Punkt auf einer neuen, sonst leeren Zeile, gefolgt von <Enter>.


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Soweit klappt das, nur die Mail kommt nicht an.

/var/log/mail.err:

```
Jan 10 14:49:02 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29841]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:50:03 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29843]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:51:04 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29844]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:52:05 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29845]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:53:06 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29854]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:54:07 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29857]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:55:08 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29858]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:56:09 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29859]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:57:10 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29860]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
Jan 10 14:58:11 feucht-froehlich postfix/proxymap[29861]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not found.  I$
```


----------



## deepthroat (10. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Offenbar ist deine Konfiguration von Postfix fehlerhaft. Wenn du MySQL als Datenbank mit Postfix verwenden willst, dann mußt du natürlich auch das postfix-mysql Paket installieren.

Gruß


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. Januar 2009)

ich schau mal...hatte zwischenzeitlich probleme mit meiner SQL datenbank
sobald ich wieder ne konkrete frage hab, meld ich mich.

Das paket habe ich gerade nachinstalliert.
Angenehmes Restwochenende euch allen.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. Januar 2009)

oke, die mail kommen nun an.
allerdings von von folgender adresse:
root@server.kleeschulte.org

ich möchte allerdings das die endung sich auf  @kleeschulte.org beschränkt.

in welcher datei wir dies festgelegt?
hostname hab ich bereits geändert.


----------

